# Restoring antique sofa, unsure of show wood.



## Bargee (23 Feb 2022)

I am beginning to restore an old sofa that I rescued over 30 years ago. The lower parts were riddled with woodworm. The photos show the front pieces of the arms. I need to make some replacement parts and would like to match the wood. I’ve cleaned up the back of one of the pieces to get a better idea of the original colour.
I’m not sure how old it is but I’m guessing about 100 to 200 years old. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Adam W. (26 Feb 2022)

It looks like elm to me.


----------

